# startail



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

what I know is all ribon tail are ash reds. but, what (star tail) is ?? they look rr to me... and, what makes this white on the tail??

http://www.gulfup.com/?N8p23C

http://www.gulfup.com/?yIn5kq


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

As you said, all startail pigeons are ash-red. The white tail bar is even the effect of ash-red gene. The deep red/yellow of the rest of the tail is what make it an interesting bird. If such a bird will have Rec red in it, the tail bar will be gray or dark gray.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The white star tail band on your birds is genetically the same as a red Lebanon. A combination of ash red, bronze, dirty, and, I think, smokey. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

